# Cricri



## brazil67

Hola a todos, me pueden ayudar?

En portugues  la palabra ''cricri'' significa una persona chata, que implica, se queja o pelea por todo...
Como se dice en español?
Ejemplo:''minha sogra é muito cricri, não consigo ficar meia hora perto dela''

Gracias saludos y dudas desde Brasil!


----------



## Tia Morena

quejica, tiquismiquis


----------



## cpamef

Olha, em Argentina diriamos:
uma pessoa Pesada / Densa (mais coloquial)

Abraço
Pam


----------



## curlyboy20

> En portugues la palabra ''cricri'' significa una persona chata *fastidiosa*, que implica *(?)*, se queja o pelea por todo...


 
No Peru se diz, "fastidiosa", "pesada", "cargosa", "molestosa", "antipática" e também é muito comum escutar _"jodida".(do verbo "joder" que seria algo como "chatear")_

_"Mi suegra es muy jodida"_


----------



## coquis14

Acreditava que cricri era o som do sapo. Usaria "insoportable" neste caso , mas acho que *Brazil67* está procurando um som similar.

Abraços


----------



## curlyboy20

coquis14 said:


> Acreditava que cricri era o som do sapo. Usaria "insoportable" neste caso , mas acho que Brasil67 está procurando um som similar.
> 
> Abraços


 
Eu pensei que era um grilo  O qual também é irritante


----------



## cpamef

coquis14 said:


> Acreditava que cricri era o som do sapo. Usaria "insoportable" neste caso , mas acho que *Brazil67* está procurando um som similar.
> 
> Abraços


 
é mesmo, né? insoportable é muito usado, mas a minha é *densa* mesmo!!!! (estou brincando..!)
 
Abraço
Pam
 
Ps. "macrilandia" --> Adorei! jajajaja


----------



## Mangato

Cricri parece a onomatopeia do son fue faz o grilo. Né?

Aqui também se diz: o meu sogro é muito erre que erre, chato, obstinado é insuportavel. Nota: troquei pelo marido, mais inofensivo; as sogras são um amor. 

Se quiser utilizar termos de matáfora animal, pode dizer: _Es una ladilla_, ou _es una mosca cojonera,_ mais chatas embora que o cricri.


----------



## curlyboy20

Mangato said:


> _Es una ladilla_.


 
Nossa, que descritivo!!!!


----------



## brazil67

Hola a todos!!!!!!! 

Rs...síí, cricri es también el sonido del grilo, jaja...

Muchasss graciasss por las respuestas!


----------



## curlyboy20

brazil67 said:


> Hola a todos!!!!!!!
> 
> Rs...síí, cricri es también el sonido del grilo *grillo*, jaja...
> 
> Muchasss graciasss por las respuestas!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Um padre espanhol que conheci dizia: “_Pareces la mosca de Jaimito”_.

Depois contou a piada:


> _La maestra pidió a los alumnos que escribieran un ensayo de dos páginas acerca de un animal. El de Jaimito decía:_
> 
> 
> _LA MOSCA_
> 
> _La mosca es un animal que jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode, jode,[... duas paginas ...] jode, jode, jode, y jode._




Abraços.


----------



## Benvindo

coquis14 said:


> Acreditava que cricri era o som do sapo...


 
- - -
Não, Coquis, o som do sapo é o coaxar, também dito coaxo (o som do x é o mesmo que tem na palavra caixa, ou seja, do sh de she em inglês). Coaxar é o substantivo e o verbo: o sapo coaxa; ouço o coaxar do sapo.


----------



## Mangato

Benvindo said:


> - - -
> Não, Coquis, o som do sapo é o coaxar, também dito coaxo (o som do x é o mesmo que tem na palavra caixa, ou seja, do sh de she em inglês). Coaxar é o substantivo e o verbo: o sapo coaxa; ouço o coaxar do sapo.


 
Isso os sapos que falam português, os que falam espanhol *croan*

"Sem o coaxar dos sapos ou o cricri dos grilos
como é que poderíamos dormir tranqüilos 
a nossa eternidade?"
(Mário Quintana, _Esconderijos do Tempo_, p. 73.)


----------

